
Useful Things I Learned from Having My Genome Tested (2014) - amelius
http://www.abetterwaytohealth.com/5-useful-things-learned-genome-tested/
======
acconrad
I'm a bit leery to take advice from a person who is willing to take multiple
DNA tests and analyze their research, and yet according to her About page,
turned to Chinese medicine and practices quack pseudoscience herself.

DNA tests have their merit - I did 23andMe because as someone who is adopted,
it gave me a rough blueprint of what to expect in terms of long term health
risks. But even with their assessments, they're all based on research studies
and not your actual body. For example, 23andMe claims I'm Factor V Leiden, and
yet a blood test confirmed this was not the case. So even with a high
confidence rating on 23andMe, it was wrong, so now I take everything from
23andMe with a grain of salt.

